# PC für MW3 Optimal?



## FXame (4. März 2012)

*PC für MW3 Optimal?*

Guten Abend zusammen 
und zwar hab ich vor mir ein PC zuzulegen und auch gleich MW3 (Ich weiß bin etwas spät dran )
Und will halt gleich ein PC der MW3 auf Ultra (oder das was das höchste ist) packt
Hab etwas rum gekuckt und auf das hier gestoßen 

PC-System AMD FX-4100 - GTX560 - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop 


" 
CPU (Prozessor):	AMD Bulldozer FX-4100 (4x 3.60GHz, 12MB Cache)
CPU-Kühler:	Orig. Box Kühler
Mainboard:	ASUS M5A97 (AMD 970, USB3.0/SATA3)
Grafikkarte:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (1024MB | Dual-DVI, Mini-HDMI)
Arbeitsspeicher:	4GB Kingston DDR3-1333 (2x 2GB, Dual-Channel)
Festplatte:	500GB Festplatte (SATA2, 16MB Cache, 7200rpm)
Laufwerk:	LG GH24NS70 (22x, DoubleLayer, innovative SecurDisc Funktion, SATA)
Soundkarte:	HD-Audio Onboard
Netzteil:	530W BeQuiet! Pure Power L7 (80plus, Activ-PFC, 120mm)

"
Bei mir währ die Preisgrenze Max. 600€ 
Was meint ihr reicht die Leistung von dem PC für ein tolles Spielerlebnis (MW3) ?

PS: Oder kennt ihr zuverlässige Seiten wo ich ´SOGAR` für mehr Leistung weniger zahlen muss?
PS²: Empfehlungen währen auch Toll 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Reiche würde der PC schon, denn MW3 ist nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Aber für 600€ könntest Du auch was stärkeres bekommen. Wenn Du hier http://www2.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0  selber zusammenstellst, kriegst Du mehr fürs Geld.

Siehe mein Bild im Anhang - 570€ mit Zusammenbau, da fehlt auf dem Bild nur der DVD-Brenner, aber der ist im Preis dabei, da gibt es genug für 16-20€.

Die CPU ist in Etwa vergleichbar mit der in dem PC, den Du gefunden hast. Die Grafikkarte ist aber besser. Und es sind 8GB RAM statt 4GB. Für 25€ mehr wäre als CPU auch ein AMD X4 975 drin, der wäre nochmal deutlich besser. Und ebenfalls 25-30€ mehr würde es Dich kosten, wenn Du statt 500GB eine PLatte mit 1000GB nimmst.


----------



## FXame (5. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort werde mir jetzt die Seite genauer ankucken
Danke nochmal 

Edit. Auf weitere Aussagen würde ich mich auch Freuen (:


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Der shop ist in jeden Falle sehr gut, hier zB Preisvergleich  da hast Du unter den Shops immer eine Wertung und die Zahl an Wertungen stehen - das ist ein etablierter und gut bewerteter Shop.

Kannst natürlich trotzdem woanders schauen, auch nach Komplett-PCs: da sollte halt dann als Graffikkarte für den PReis eher eine AMD 6870 dabei sein, nicht nur eine Nvidia GTX 560. Wenn es GTX 560 Ti wäre, DANN wäre das noch besser, aber die GTX 560 ohne "Ti" ist merkbar schwächer.


----------



## FXame (5. März 2012)

Ein Freund hatt mir das hier geschickt wie findest/det du/ihr den? 
AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC-Komplettpaket AGANDO agua 9552x4 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 9552x4 Gamers Ed. 104553
Hab etwas ge-googelt und paar schreiben das es mit der Graka das spielen auf Ultra möglich währe 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. März 2012)

Bei MW3 schon, da das Spiel ja nicht besonders systemlastig ist...aber bei den meisten anderen Spielen nicht...da gehen je nach Spiel vllt. mitllere bis hohe Details, aber mehr nicht. Mit der 6870 kannst du dagegen fast alles in max. Details spielen.
Also ist Herbs Konfiguration eindeutig besser und billiger.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Die graka ist NOCH schlechter (und billiger) als vom ersten PC... aber für MW3 auf "Ultra" ist ja wie gesagt kein besonders guter PC nötig, daher würde das natürlich reichen.


Aber zB bei Battelfield 3: mit der Karte geht es in FullHD mit grad so 30 Bildern pro Sekunde, wenn man auf AA und AF verzichtet. Mit AA/AF sind es keine 20 Bilder pro Sekunde. Mit ner AMD 6870 wäre 50% schneller.


----------



## FXame (5. März 2012)

Okay hab die AMD HD6870  1 gb ausgewählt 
womit gleich ein hinweis kam das die Graka mehr Watt braucht 
Gleich von 450Watt auf 550Watt aufgestockt ... oder gibts hier auch i.was wichtiges zu beachten? 
Tut mir Leid für die noob fragen >.<


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

ALso, du hast bei dem gleichen Shop statt der 550 Ti eine 6870 gewählt? Und was kostet der PC dann? Wegen der Leistung vom Netzeil: bei einem guten Markennetzteil reichen 450W, aber auf Nummer Sicher würde man in der Tat eher 550W nehmen. 


Die Shopseite kann ich grad nicht aufrufen ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. März 2012)

Wo bestellst du denn jetzt? Bei AGANDO? Das rate ich dir ab. Die haben nämlich ziemlich begrenzte Auswahl und du kannst auch nicht jedes Teil genau auswählen, d.h. u.a. wenn du zb die 6870 auswählst, nehmen sie einfach das billigste Modell, das dann auch zeimlich laut ist oder so.

Oder grade bei den Netzteilen gibt es nur verbuggte Bequiet-Netzteile und Noname-Schrott. Deswegen wäre es besser, du lässt dir von HWV was zusammenbauen. Erstens ist es billiger, und zweitens kannst du dir auch jedes einzelne Teil genua raussuchen.

Herbs Konfiguration (vllt. noch leicht abgeändert, je nach deinem Budget) wäre optimal.


----------



## FXame (6. März 2012)

mh find aber i.wie das man bei AGANDO für den Preis mehr bekommt oder irre ich mich?

Ja hab mal zur Sicherheit das Konfiguriert 
Ist das Preis Leistungsverhältnis gut? 
Weil zB die 1 TB Festplatte brauch ich nicht.... da ich nicht mal 250GB voll kriege 
Und wie sieht mit dem Gehäuse aus ist der gut?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

Beim Gehäuse nimm lieber das Asgard, was ich auch schon vorgeschlagen hab.

Bei der Festplatte kannst Du auch eine andere mit 500GB nehmen, wenn die WD nicht auf Lager ist. Einfach irgendeine mit SATA2 oder 3.

Beim Prozessor könntest Du auch schauen, wieviel mehr der X4 975 kostet. Der wäre schon direkt deutlich stärker.


und bei Agando: ich sehe grad, dass da auch windows und Maus/Tastatur UND ein Monitor dabei sind für ca 715€, wenn Du eine 6870 und ein besseres Netzteil aussuchst. Das ist dann vom Preis her schon nicht schlecht, allerdings ist die Frage, wie gut dann die Einzelteile sind, vor allem ob der Monitor überhaupt was taugt. zb das Mainboard ist echt eines der billigsten, die man kriegen kann: das kostet nur 40€... bei der Festplatte würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn es eine langsamere mit nur 5200 U/min ist...  das Netzteil wird auch NoName sein. 

Das Netzteil ist eines der wichtigsten Teile eines PCs, das Du - wenn was ordentliches nimmst - über viele Jahre nutzen kannst inkl. mehrerer Aufrüstungen - ich hab vor 7 Jahren ein damals "teures" (70€) gekauft, und das hat inzwischen schon 4 versch. Grafikkarten und 3 versch. CPU/Mainboards versorgt und ist dabei immer noch so gut und leise wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. März 2012)

Das meinte ich ja. Die Auswahl ist einfach zu begrenzt und zu grob, als dass man sich da was gutes konfigurieren könnte.

Deine Konfiguration passt ungefähr, mit den Verbesserungen von Herb. Allerdings ist das Gehäuse etwas "klapprig", was bei dem Preis auch nicht anders zu erwarten ist. Ich würde evtl. den Asgard nehmen (der aber vom Design her sehr schlicht ist), oder halt ein teueres Gehäuse mit (für dich) ansprechenderem Design.

Und anstatt der WD-HDD kannst du auch ne andere zb von Seagate oder Samsung nehmen, wenn die lieferbar sind. Bei der WD müsstest du halt länger warten...


----------

